# Атрофия спинного мозга



## nadya (4 Авг 2006)

Диагноз: атрофия спинного мозга, миеломаляционная киста в спинном мозге на уровне С4-С6, вероянто в следствие инфаркта или длительной компрессии спинного мозга.

Даже не представляю, как с этим бороться, ограничена в движениях, постоянные боли уже надоели.

Может, кто слышал или знает, каким образом и где можно подлечиться - подскажите, действительно очень нужно!!!


----------



## Анатолий (4 Авг 2006)

*атрофия спинного мозга*

Здравствуйте, nadya!

Если не сложно напишите подробнее,  где проживаете территориально, какой Ваш возраст.

Мы постараемся дать Вам рекомендации.


----------



## nadya (5 Авг 2006)

*атрофия спинного мозга*

Здравствуйте, Анатолий.

Мне 68 лет, живу я в городе Кривой Рог, иногда у детей в Днепропетровске. Проблеме с позвоночником уже 15 лет. В последние 3 года, гораздо хуже, практически не хожу, только по квартире с помощью ходунков-роляторов. Правда и с их помощью долго не могу – сильные спазмы в ногах. Вышеупомянутый диагноз мне поставили в больнице им. Мечникова в Днепропетровске, в прошлом году, благодаря результатам МРТ ( 4 апреля 2005 г). К сожалению, курс лечения в вертоброневрологии Мечникова улучшения не принес (меня предупреждали, что возможно только поддержание моего состояния). 

До этого мне ставили диагноз спинно-мозговая миелопатия и остеохондроз.
Повторное исследование 27 июля 2006 г. показало отсутствие динамики, но чувствую себя хуже.

Анатолий, благодарю Вас за быстрый отзыв, буду очень рада услышать Ваши рекомендации.


----------



## Анатолий (5 Авг 2006)

*атрофия спинного мозга*

Здравствуйте, nadya!
Напишите, пожалуйста, полностью выписку из обследования от 27 июля 2006 года, я понимаю это то же МРТ?


----------



## nadya (5 Авг 2006)

*атрофия спинного мозга*

Да, 27 июля 2006 г. это тоже заключение МРТ Полтавской областной клинической больницы, диагностический центр (как и в первый раз 04.04.2005 г.)

*Заключение*:  атрофия спинного мозга, миеломаляционная киста в спинном мозге на уровне С4-С6, вероятно вследствие инфаркта или длительной компрессии спинного мозга. Остеохондроз шейного отдела позвоночника 2-3 ст. Протрузия межпозвоночных дисков С3-С7. Деф. Спондилез в С4-С7. Спондилоартроз 1 ст.

По сравнению с МРТ от 4.04 05 г. – без динамики.

Это все!


----------



## Анатолий (5 Авг 2006)

*атрофия спинного мозга*

Размеры протрузии и кисты.


----------



## nadya (5 Авг 2006)

*атрофия спинного мозга*

Направляю результаты первого МРТ (дословно), судя по всему к этому описанию нужны снимки, а их у меня  в электронном виде нет.

Зона исследования шейный отдел позвоночника. Т1,Т2 аксиальные и сагиттальные последовательности.

Определяется гипоинтенсивность в Т2-ВИ межпозвоночных дисков шейного отдела позвоночника, снижение высоты межпозвоночных дисков: С4-С5- 0,3-0,4 см с левосторонней латерализацией, С5-С6-0,3 см, C6-C7-0,2 см c  правосторонней латерализацией. Краевые костные разрастаия по передним и задним краям тел С4, C5, C6.  Структура и форма других позвонков и межпозвоночних дисков не изменена. Умеренный склероз суставных поверхностей дугоотросчатых суставов. Спинной мозг значительно уменьшен в объеме на уровне С4-С6, содержит в центральном отделе – участок 1,5*0,2 см, гиперинтенсивный на Т2, гипоизоинтенсивный на Т1. Вероятно нарушение ликвородинамики на уровне С4-С6. 

На серии Т1,Т2 взвешенных изображений выполненных в аксиальной, сагиттальной проекциях головной мозг без признаков объемного процесса; 
Срединные структуры не смещены, конвекситальные борозды, боковые желудочки не расширены (тела – 0,8 см). Единичные точечные гиперинтесивные на Т2, гипоинтенсивные на Т1 участки в белом в-ве. 

Гипофиз, хиазма- без особенностей.

Структуры орбит: зрительные нервы, мышцы, ретробульбабарная клетчатка не изменены, симметричны.

Субтенториальные структуры без особенностей.

Пневматизация ППН нормальная.

Заключение: атрофия спинного мозга, миеломаляционная киста в спинном мозге на уровне С4-С6, вероятно вследствие инфаркта или длительной компрессии спинного мозга. Остеохондроз шейного отдела позвоночника 2 ст. Протрузия межпозвоночных дисков С4-С5, С5-С6. Деф. Спондилез в С4-С5, С6. Деф.спондилез в С4-С5 с левосторонней латерализацией, С5-С6, С6-С7 – 0,2  см с правосторонней латерализацией.  Спондилоартроз 1 ст.
Данных за очаговый, объемный процессы головного мозга не выявлено. Нерезко выражены признаки сосудистой энцефалопатии.


----------



## Анатолий (8 Авг 2006)

*атрофия спинного мозга*

Здравствуйте, nadya!

Спасибо за приведенные данные.
Вам необходимо следовать рекомендациям Ваших врачей, постоянный контроль невролога, необходимо проконсультироваться у нейрохирурга. 

На нашем форуме приведены рекомендации. https://www.medhouse.ru/forum4/thread252.html 
Просмотрите их.


----------

